# Bildschirm zum Gamen



## AuroraALX (31. Januar 2011)

Hallo!

Ich suche zu meinem neuen PC einen passenden Bildschirm. Da ich für den PC sehr viel schon investiere wäree ich über möglichst viel Sparpotenzial erfreut!

In welchem Preissegment wird es sich da bewegen und welche sind zu empfehlen?


----------



## Dizzard (31. Januar 2011)

Ich glaube es wäre am besten wenn du uns eine Preisspanne nennst 
Oder sonstige Infos, wie Zoll oder z.B. Daten deiner Garfikkarte usw.
Ich zocke auf nem Samsung P2450
Bin vollstens zufrieden damit und reicht mir auch vollkommen


----------



## AuroraALX (31. Januar 2011)

Da mein PC ein absolutes Miniaturmodell ist, kenne ich mich nicht so mit den Größen aus! Aber ein Preisrahmen wäre an die 200€!

Wenn billiger irgend möglich und er trotzdem gut ist, wäre ich natürlixh froh!


----------



## Dizzard (31. Januar 2011)

Kannst du denn mal die Daten deines PC's nennen?


----------



## AuroraALX (31. Januar 2011)

Nicht so wirklich! Ich will mir einen neuen zulegen, bin dabei aber auch noch unschlüssig!-> siehe Thema: Alienware


----------



## Semih91 (31. Januar 2011)

Bx2450


----------



## AuroraALX (31. Januar 2011)

Wird man nicht unter 300€ kommen?


----------



## Semih91 (31. Januar 2011)

Der BX2450 kostet um die 220€ inkl. und ist für seine Leistung einfach Spitze


----------



## AuroraALX (31. Januar 2011)

Dann schreib ich den mal auf!


----------



## Semih91 (31. Januar 2011)

Den hat hier mittlerweile fast die Hälfte aller Benutzer im Forum. Und wenn es andere nicht haben, haben dafür einige Personen 2 und mehr davon daheim rumliegen


----------



## Der Stuhl (31. Januar 2011)

Na dann gebe ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu...Also ich hab auch den bx 2450 und bin echt begeistert davon  echt ein spitzen Teil 
Kann ich  nur jedem weiterempfehlen.
Ab jetzt kauf ich nur noch Bildschirme von Samsung 

Und ich würde immer mehr als 200 Euro in einen Bildschirm investieren. Dann hast du lange  was davon und brauchst Net alle paar Jahre einen neuen kaufen.

MfG Der Stuhl

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Wildfire mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## AuroraALX (1. Februar 2011)

Danke!

Das mag ja sein, aber mein Computerkauf ist gerade schon dabei meinen Preisrahmen zu sprengen!


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

AuroraALX schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Das mag ja sein, aber mein Computerkauf ist gerade schon dabei meinen Preisrahmen zu sprengen!


 
Lieber einmal was P/L-Technisch gutes kaufen, als zehn mal neukaufen 

Vergiss nicht: Die Kette ist nur so stark, wie ihr schwächstes Glied. Das gilt auch beim PC ^^


----------



## AuroraALX (1. Februar 2011)

Ja, das stimmt!

Aber ihr meint das P/L würde bei dem BS stimmen?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

Beim BX2450 auf jeden Fall! Ich hab den selber auf dem Schreibtisch! Ein wirklich sehr guter Monitor. LED, 2ms, tolle Farben...

Beim zocken keine Schlieren und eine gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung.  

Ich geb ihn nicht mehr her.


----------



## AuroraALX (1. Februar 2011)

Danke an euch alle!

PS: Passt der zu jedem PC oder muss man da vorher auch noch schauen nach XXX?


----------



## Painkiller (1. Februar 2011)

Der passt zu jedem PC.


----------



## AuroraALX (1. Februar 2011)

Super!


----------



## Semih91 (1. Februar 2011)

@Pain:
Zwar jetzt OT, aber hast du den nicht 4mal auf dem Tisch?


----------



## hulkhardy1 (1. Februar 2011)

Hey, ich habe gehört das alle Samsung Mitarbeiter sich drei mal am Tag Richtung @Painkillers Geburtsort verneigen, hehehhehe! Ach ich habe auch den BX2450 und muss sagen das es ein feines Stück Hardware ist das ich nicht mehr missen möchte, super Monitor!!!


----------



## Low (2. Februar 2011)

Ich habe den P2450H, auch von Samsung. Kostet nur ~190€ und hat in vielen Tests eine gut bis sehr gut erhalten.


----------



## AuroraALX (2. Februar 2011)

Dann ist der vielleicht  für michz doch besser geeignet...??!

Danke.


----------



## Painkiller (2. Februar 2011)

> @Pain:
> Zwar jetzt OT, aber hast du den nicht 4mal auf dem Tisch?



1 x Büro
2 x @ home


----------



## Semih91 (2. Februar 2011)

Aja auch 3 sind viel zu viele


----------



## vAro (2. Februar 2011)

Ich würde jetzt einfach mal einen Monitor mit einem IPS Panel in den Raum werfen. Umwerfend gute Farben und in Form eines Dell UltraSharp U2311H für 220€ ebenso erschwinglich. 

Des Weiteren wird von PC Nutzern weltweit berichtet, dass sie bei Spielen jeglicher Art kein Inputlag wahrnehmen und Ghosting nur in den seltensten Fällen. 

Lass dich nicht vom Millisekunden Marketing gefangen nehmen!


----------



## Wanderer (3. Februar 2011)

Es ist noch kein einziges Argument angegeben worden, warum der BX2450 gut sein soll.
Bei Prad hat der BX2440 in wesentlichen Bereichen nicht sonderlich gut abgeschnitten. Ist ja eigentlich auch ein "Office"-Minitor


----------



## Painkiller (3. Februar 2011)

> Es ist noch kein einziges Argument angegeben worden, warum der BX2450 gut sein soll.


Willst du mich veralbern?!? oO

Du willst Argumente? Bitte sehr... 

- LED-Technik
- gute & kräftige Farben (sowohl in Spielen als auch in Blu-Rays)
- Schnelle Reaktionszeit (2ms)
- Keine Schlieren (getestet mit Unreal Tournament I & Quake)
- Gleichmäßige Ausleuchtung 
- Viele Einstellungsmöglichkeiten
- geringer Stromverbrauch
- Modernes Design 

Sollte reichen


----------



## AuroraALX (3. Februar 2011)

vAro schrieb:


> Ich würde jetzt einfach mal einen Monitor mit einem IPS Panel in den Raum werfen. Umwerfend gute Farben und in Form eines Dell UltraSharp U2311H für 220€ ebenso erschwinglich.
> 
> Des Weiteren wird von PC Nutzern weltweit berichtet, dass sie bei Spielen jeglicher Art kein Inputlag wahrnehmen und Ghosting nur in den seltensten Fällen.
> 
> Lass dich nicht vom Millisekunden Marketing gefangen nehmen!



Danke! Den hatte ich auch schon unter die Lupe genommen!

Aber Painkillers Argumente sind schon überzeugend!
Welcher Bildschirm ist nun besser und hat ein besseres P/L Verhältnis?


----------



## vAro (4. Februar 2011)

Teste doch ein oder zwei Modelle und falls dir ein Produkt nicht zusagt, machst du von deinem 14tägigen Rückgaberecht gebraucht?


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2011)

vAro schrieb:


> Teste doch ein oder zwei Modelle und falls dir ein Produkt nicht zusagt, machst du von deinem 14tägigen Rückgaberecht gebraucht?


 
Auch eine Idee! 

Du kannst dir aber auch in einem "Elektrofachmarkt" mal ein paar Modelle anschauen.



> Aber Painkillers Argumente sind schon überzeugend!
> Welcher Bildschirm ist nun besser und hat ein besseres P/L Verhältnis?


Meiner Meinung nach der BX2450.  Bin völlig zufrieden damit.


----------



## vAro (4. Februar 2011)

<<Painkiller>> schrieb:


> Auch eine Idee!
> 
> Du kannst dir aber auch in einem "Elektrofachmarkt" mal ein paar Modelle anschauen.


 
Aber ob du das ein oder andere Spiel damit mal testen darfst, mag ich bezweifeln.


----------



## Painkiller (4. Februar 2011)

> Aber ob du das ein oder andere Spiel damit mal testen darfst, mag ich bezweifeln.



Das sicher nicht. Aber man kann sich ein Bild von der Farbqualität machen.


----------



## Semih91 (4. Februar 2011)

@Pain:
Nicht nur deiner Meinung nach beste in Sachen P/L 
Jedesmal vergisst du mich und hulkhardy


----------



## AuroraALX (4. Februar 2011)

Ich werd mal schauen. Ich glaube, dass sogar ein Freund den hat!?


----------



## Der Stuhl (5. Februar 2011)

Ich würde mich nicht nach den Bildschirmen im "elektrofachmarkt" lenken lassen.
Die stellen die da hin schließen die an und gut ist. Die stellen da meist kein bisschen ein  

Nun gut man muss nicht viel einstellen aber die verschiedenen modi usw werden nicht vorgestellt. 

Ein Kollege von mir hat so einen Fehler gemacht und seitdem geht er mir solchen Sachen nicht mehr zu solchen Märkten 

MfG Der Stuhl

Geschrieben auf meinem HTC Wildfire mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## AuroraALX (5. Februar 2011)

Danke Stuhl!

ICh werde wahrscheinlich den Samsung Syncmaster bei Geizhals bestellen!


----------



## Gamer090 (10. Februar 2011)

Hi zusammen

Hätte noch eine Frage zum Bx2450, welche Frequenzen kann ich bei welchen Auflösungen verwenden?? Bei Samsung steht nix davon

Bei 60Hz hatte ich schon öfters ein kleines Flackern in wenigen Spielen, habe ja auch wenige PC-Spiele , deshalb frag ich mich ob mehr als 60Hz besser wären und ob dieser Bildschirm das bei FullHD schafft


----------



## hulkhardy1 (11. Februar 2011)

Ne bei Full HD Auflösung also der nativen Auflösung sind 60Hz das Maximum. Also ich habe bei dem BX2450 keine Probleme das irgend was flackert. Hier haben den Monitor sehr viele User, dank Painkiller, und das Problem ist mir jetzt nicht bekannt.


----------



## Gamer090 (11. Februar 2011)

Wieso dank Painkiller, was hat er denn gemacht das alle ihn haben??

Man musste ihn aber nicht  oder?


----------



## Semih91 (11. Februar 2011)

Also Pain hat es mir schon damals empfohlen, als er es selber nicht besessen hat 
Ich habs gekauft, war von der ersten Sekunde an fasziniert und hab es seit dem immer weiter empfohlen. Also nach Pain müsst ihr mir dankbar sein, weil ich ihn immer unterstützt habe in jedem seiner Beiträge


----------



## Andii (12. Februar 2011)

Also ich hab den Samsung Syncmaster BX2450 seit 1 Woche und geht kommende Woche wieder zurück.

Das Neigungsgelenk bei meinem Modell ist sehr läpprig und sackt nach unten, und wenn du empfindliche Augen hast würde ich dir die LED Technik nicht empfehlen. Also ich vertrag es nicht...
Die 60Hz sind schon flimmerfrei gar keine Frage aber die  LEDs (Hintergrundbeleuchtung) sind ja Dioten die nicht wie herkömmliches Licht dauerhaft leuchten sondern eher sehr schnell blinken (impulsartig). Das kann bei manchen Menschen zu Problemen führen. Ich bin wohl eher die Ausnahme. 

Probier ihn aus, ob bei dir Probleme auftreten.

Gruß Andii


----------



## AuroraALX (12. Februar 2011)

Oo


na eigentlich bin ich da nicht empfindlich, aber wo sitzen die LEDs beim Syncmaster?


----------



## Painkiller (14. Februar 2011)

> Die 60Hz sind schon flimmerfrei gar keine Frage aber die LEDs (Hintergrundbeleuchtung) sind ja Dioten die nicht wie herkömmliches Licht dauerhaft leuchten sondern eher sehr schnell blinken (impulsartig). Das kann bei manchen Menschen zu Problemen führen. Ich bin wohl eher die Ausnahme.


 
Ich arbeite mit den BX2450 schon länger, aber sowas ist mir noch nie aufgefallen. Alternative ist da dann ein Monitor ohne LED-Technik.


----------



## AuroraALX (14. Februar 2011)

Ist es so schlimm?


----------



## Asdener (14. Februar 2011)

Also der P2450 der genannt wurde besitze ich auch un kann sagen das der Super ist hab keine Schlieren oder ruckler...

Ich glaube der hat keine LEDs drinnen und P/L ist der einfach super.

Geschrieben auf meinem Milestone mit PCGH Extreme


----------



## AuroraALX (14. Februar 2011)

Aha!

Also ich frag mal bei einem Store nach, ob ich mir den Samsung ansehen darf!


----------



## Norisk699 (19. Februar 2011)

Ja sapperlot. Der BX2450 wird ja mords in den Himmel gelobt!

Sagt mal kriegt ihr Provision oder ist der wirklich die Offenbarung in Sachen Bildschirm? 

Finde dazu mit  keine Testergebnisse / Vergleichstests... Bin ich heute wohl zu doof zum Suchen?



Hintergrund:

Ich liebäugle derzeit mit einem Monitor-Kauf. 
Bin hin- und hergerissen ob ich nun einen neuen kaufen soll oder ob es mein Alter Monitor noch genauso tut...
Hat zwar in meinen Augen ein gutes Bild aber eben "nur" 1680er Auflösung und "nur" 22 Zoll:
(LG 226WTQ-SF /// LG Flatron L226WTQ-SF 22 Zoll TFT LCD-Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör )


----------



## Screener (19. Februar 2011)

@Norisk699

Bei Prad wurde zumindest der BX2350er getestet.

PRAD | Testbericht Samsung BX2350 

Ich denke es gibt in dem Preissegment bestimmt auch noch andere ordentliche Monitore.
Ist halt auch geschmackssache,
und die wenigsten haben die Möglichkeit daheim mehrere Monitore direkt nebeneinander zu vergleichen !


----------



## Painkiller (21. Februar 2011)

> Ja sapperlot. Der BX2450 wird ja mords in den Himmel gelobt!
> 
> Sagt mal kriegt ihr Provision oder ist der wirklich die Offenbarung in Sachen Bildschirm?


Der BX2450 ist ja auch ein sehr guter Monitor! 
Ich bin damals durch Zufall auf den Monitor aufmerksam geworden.
Hab mir damals richtig viele Monitore angeschaut, und auch getestet. Aber der BX2450 hat mich von allen am meisten überzeugt. (2x @ home ; 1 x @ Büro)


----------

